# uh oh pineapple juice



## sweetdrea

So I've heard if u drink pineapple juice that it will help speed things up once its time helps thin u out. Well I drank one glass of Dole pineapple juice. Been having ramps and just went potty and part of my plug came out..... now I'm mad at myself do u think it was really from the juice? Or a coincidence?


----------



## Buzzymomma

A Coincidence. They say for pineapple to be truly effective you have to eat about 4 fresh pineapples, cores and all. Have a nice hot shower, and don't worry :flower:


----------



## oh_so_blessed

I can't see Dole pineapple juice having anything left of the enzymes and such that likely make fresh pineapple effective. I was actually planning on putting a bunch of fresh ones, chopped, into our vegetable juicer and down them when I feel ready to bring him on. Hoping it helps! 

I wouldn't be too worried. At 35 weeks if you go into labor you'll likely be fine. Don't beat yourself up! :)


----------



## Scuba

Def coincidence! I've eaten pineapple - fresh and tinned - whole way through pregnancy! If there was really a risk of it causing labour it would have warning to avoid during pregnancy on it!xx


----------



## Meaggers

Has to be a coincidence. I've eaten 2 pineapples in the last 48 hours, and it has done absolutely nothing for me :(


----------



## ChuggaBump

I've been told it's only fresh pineapple that *can* bring on labour (didn't work for me and I ate 3 whole ones in one day!! 

Anything else - tinned / juice etc the process needed to make the juice or keep it fresh or whatever strips away the natural chemicals. I know that isn't very scientific - sorry!


----------



## Heather Marie

Personally, with my last pregnancy, it DID work for me, so I don't think it was a coincidence at all! Im drinking some as we speak to try and get this one going. I've already lost my mucus plug in chunks and she should be here anytime now :) Im super excited! so good luck with the pineapple juice! I am drinking an entire can of it though, last time I drank 2 of them and 2 days later, BAM labor hit hard :). Hope that helps.


----------



## Seity

Coincidence. Juice and canned pineapple does not contain the enzyme called bromelain. The mechanism by which pineapple contributes to inducing labor is attributed to proteolytic action of bromelain. Bromelain *might* help to soften the connective tissue of the cervix and, thus, bring on labor. Because bromelain is destroyed in the production process of canned pineapple, you should consume only fresh pineapple flesh if you are trying to induce labor with pineapple. If your body isn't already primed, then it won't do anything for you. However, if you're already primed and ready, some fresh pineapple might help give the process a little push toward getting started.


----------



## NaturalMomma

It's not from the juice, and you can lose your plug multiple times. Pineapple juice is only a theroy and it's from fresh pineapples and a lot of them (not store bought juice).


----------



## lilyanne

This thread is 4 months old and OP has had her LO months ago....


----------



## sevenofnine

lilyanne said:


> This thread is 4 months old and OP has had her LO months ago....

I just read it for the first time and was about to run to the store to buy a bunch of pineapples! :haha:

I'm too lazy though! :dohh:


----------



## third time

Did wonder how she was 53 months pregnant! Rofl!


----------



## sevenofnine

third time said:


> Did wonder how she was 53 months pregnant! Rofl!

HA! I saw that too and was like :saywhat:


----------

